# Timex electronic



## Margarets Dad (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Just wondering if anyone can recommend a watchmaker who'd be willing to work on a Timex electronic from the early 70s. I recently acquired one with the blue "nebula" dial and it runs great, but I'd like to have it cleaned at some point since I don't know the service history (and would prefer to do what I can to keep it running rather than repair it after it breaks, which I know will be difficult). I've spoken to a few watchmakers, and they either don't want to deal with these watches or believe that they are essentially disposable watches that can't be serviced. So, any recommendations would be appreciated; even better if they're in New York or surrounding states. Thank you!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

@Silver Hawk might be your man. No where near New York, but knows his ohms from his hertz


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> @Silver Hawk might be your man. No where near New York, but knows his ohms from his hertz


 I am not too sure ref Timex as it has a strikethrough on his service list...

http://electric-watches.co.uk/service-and-repair/


----------



## Margarets Dad (Feb 26, 2017)

martinzx said:


> I am not too sure ref Timex as it has a strikethrough on his service list...
> 
> http://electric-watches.co.uk/service-and-repair/


 Yes, my understanding is that he's no longer working on Timex movements. I'll probably give Randall Zadar of Cleveland Watch Repair a try when the time comes. His website shows a Timex movement completely disassembled for cleaning, so he actually seems to enjoy working on these things! I was just hoping to find someone a little closer.


----------



## salendersmith (Mar 2, 2017)

I probably visit Watch Repair London when i am in need of repairing my watch. Their trained professionals repair it with great care and they also helped in identifying the difference between fake and the real watches.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The main problem is first finding anyone who knows much about these in the first place, and then secondly if anything needs replaced, there are few if any spares - - that usually means a donor watch which may have the same wear or problem and so the same parts may be worn. :yes:

Have a look at our Electric/Electronic section of the forum, you may be able to glean a name or two from there on a couple of folks Stateside who could possibly service it.!

W1watches? London? I would seriously doubt if they would take on a TIMEX Electronic for servicing or repair IMO (never humble as you all know) - - I'm NOT saying they can't do it, just they wouldn't want to


----------



## diveboy (Jul 24, 2014)

try JersyMo his in the USA as well.

http://vintagewatchforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10009


----------



## Westclox (Jan 22, 2017)

Margarets Dad said:


> Yes, my understanding is that he's no longer working on Timex movements. I'll probably give Randall Zadar of Cleveland Watch Repair a try when the time comes. His website shows a Timex movement completely disassembled for cleaning, so he actually seems to enjoy working on these things! I was just hoping to find someone a little closer.


 Hi, can i have the link for ' *Randall Zadar of Cleveland Watch Repair* ' please ? thanks in advance.


----------



## Margarets Dad (Feb 26, 2017)

Westclox said:


> Hi, can i have the link for ' *Randall Zadar of Cleveland Watch Repair* ' please ? thanks in advance.


 Westclox, here is the link to the page where he discusses his repairs on Timex electrics. Although I haven't sent a watch to him yet, he did get back to me very quickly when I emailed him and was very pleasant.

http://clevelandwatchrepair.com/timex-electric-watch-repair/


----------



## Westclox (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you very much Margarets Dad ...


----------

